# The Canadian Dr. Who Tennant finale thread



## Ramirez (Jan 2, 2010)

Who is watching?  Post any comments on here.  8:00 tonight on Space tv.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 2, 2010)

Seen it already lol but will keep quiet :ultracool


----------



## Ramirez (Jan 2, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> Seen it already lol but will keep quiet :ultracool



Aired last night there didn't it?  I figure Gordon and Ken are on side to watch it tonight.

 I have been staying off the Beeb site so nothing is spoiled, both parts 1 and 2 are airing tonight.


----------



## Ramirez (Jan 2, 2010)

Way cool so far.

Spoilers*****

 So the Master was a pawn of the Time Lords all this time.  Dalton is great as Rassilon.  Interesting information on the Time War, the Doctor destroyed both the Time Lords and the Daleks but agains the Time Lord's will.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 2, 2010)

And anyone with a shred of empathy or sense of justice (man or woman, adult or child), who did not shed a tear by the end, clearly did not understand what they were watching :lol:.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 2, 2010)

Bring back the 24' scarf in 2010!!!


----------



## Ramirez (Jan 2, 2010)

Well that was a great finale,  a few loose ends though...who was the Time Lord that kept appearing to Wilfred?

 According to Wiki, it was the Doctor's mother,  could have been Romana though, and who was the second dissident Time Lord?

  Like any good writer Davies left some plot points to be resolved.


----------



## Ramirez (Jan 2, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Bring back the 24' scarf in 2010!!!



Looks like bow ties and sunglasses


----------



## Gordon Nore (Jan 2, 2010)

Ramirez said:


> Way cool so far.
> 
> Spoilers*****
> 
> So the Master was a pawn of the Time Lords all this time.  Dalton is great as Rassilon.  Interesting information on the Time War, the Doctor destroyed both the Time Lords and the Daleks but agains the Time Lord's will.



Mark,
I got sleepy and missed about twenty minutes when this was being explained. Loved the scene where Tennant is pointing the gun at his various foes -- quite dramatic.

I thought the crossovers were a cheat. I was expecting previous companions and cast members to be integrated into the story, but they had these cheesy little farewell visits in the final act.

Loved Ood Sigma. The Ood are cool.


----------



## Ramirez (Jan 2, 2010)

Gordon Nore said:


> Mark,
> I got sleepy and missed about twenty minutes when this was being explained. Loved the scene where Tennant is pointing the gun at his various foes -- quite dramatic.
> 
> I thought the crossovers were a cheat. I was expecting previous companions and cast members to be integrated into the story, but they had these cheesy little farewell visits in the final act.
> ...



I see your point, but trying to fit Captain Jack, Martha and Mickey, Rose, Sarah Jane and Donna in one two hour story line is probably beyond Davies ability as a writer.

  Not sure what was going on with Martha and Mickey anyway, looked like they were fighting a Sontaran.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Jan 3, 2010)

Ramirez said:


> I see your point, but trying to fit Captain Jack, Martha and Mickey, Rose, Sarah Jane and Donna in one two hour story line is probably beyond Davies ability as a writer.



They did it before, Season Four, Episode Thirteen "Journey's End" (2008).

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1205438/


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 3, 2010)

Just caught the last 10 minutes, now that's sad. 
Great music really tugged at the hearts.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Jan 3, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Just caught the last 10 minutes, now that's sad.
> Great music really tugged at the hearts.



There's a feature in one of the DVD sets that talks about how important the music is for the show and the level of production they go into to get it right.


----------



## girlbug2 (Jan 3, 2010)

An excellent end to Tennant's run as the Doctor. I really enjoyed his character. The next Doctor will have a lot to live up to.

My vote for the best episode of 2009 is the Waters of Mars.


----------



## Ramirez (Jan 3, 2010)

girlbug2 said:


> An excellent end to Tennant's run as the Doctor. I really enjoyed his character. The next Doctor will have a lot to live up to.
> 
> My vote for the best episode of 2009 is the Waters of Mars.



James Nesbitt who I think would have been a great doctor was approached for the part and turned it down,   saying whoever followed Tennant would be committing career suicide.

David Morrissey said he would have been interested but since he had already guest starred as another character he was out.

One of the more interesting possibilities before Ecclestone was cast was Lenny Henry,  now that might have been cool.


----------

